# Club day. Athena doing a little bite work.



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

A short video of Athena doing some protection work. 
https://youtu.be/K6LUQJB31Zg


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Even my 13 yr old was able to get in on the action. https://youtu.be/Oyv38fKAM14


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I think he's hooked now. He can't wait until next week. 
https://youtu.be/ktoPhY8mPeY


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

such a puppy bark in the first video...all excitement!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

car2ner said:


> such a puppy bark in the first video...all excitement!


Yeah, only the first video is Athena. The other two are a different dog. And yes, she is pure high pitch excitement. We're trying to get her to balance out and not be so high pitched. She has gotten a lot better. But still has moments.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

How is she in defensive drive


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

cloudpump said:


> How is she in defensive drive


?? She isn't in defense drive. Just prey.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

cdwoodcox said:


> ?? She isn't in defense drive. Just prey.


Sorry. Was dozing as I wrote that. Has she ever been worked in defense or just prey?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

cloudpump said:


> cdwoodcox said:
> 
> 
> > ?? She isn't in defense drive. Just prey.
> ...


At this club no. I asked about putting her into defense once. They said they don't need to. Said eventually they would serious things up for her. But if they can teach her her in prey drive it is better. Said her fight drive is good, it's just teaching her what is expected of her. She is only 15 months old so they say we have plenty of time. 
Before I started club and SCH I took her to a guy that trains police dogs. He put her into defense immediately just to test her. She got pretty serious pretty quick. She was like 8 months old then. He put her on a sleeve the same day. Full hard bites. But even he said that was just his way of testing the dog. That he would use her prey drive and let her mature and age before putting her back in defense.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Is that Jan's club? The field looks rather familiar.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

lhczth said:


> Is that Jan's club? The field looks rather familiar.


Good eye. Yep that's Jan's club.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Have trained there many times. Used to drive down from MI and meet other friends there. Did Vala's BH on that field. Say hi to Jan for me.


----------

